# UK-M Exclusive – Live WBF Streaming



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It is with immense pride that I can now share this news..

*On 2**nd** May 2015 we will be live streaming the inaugural Welsh Bodybuilding Federation Championships (WBF). This is a first for any UK forum, and is exclusive to UK-M.*

Organised by husband and wife team Mike & Leica Gelsei of Empower Bodybuilding, the WBF is an independent show, run by bodybuilders for bodybuilders.

I'm sure @MikeGelsei and Leica are not strangers to many pros on this board. I'm delighted to welcome them to UK-M and look forward to helping promote this great event.

Those wishing to attend the event may purchase tickets here

Further information is available on www.thewbf.co.uk


----------



## MikeGelsei (Mar 30, 2015)

Apologies for not posting here sooner! Its been a hectic few days with what happened to us at the UKBFF Nationals and the subsequent fall out! However, things are back on track and the show will be with us very soon!

We have a high number of entries already, the show is shaping up well and looking forward to the guest spot and seminar from Mr Universe Dave Titterton. There will be £500 prize money for each overall Male and female champion plus prizes or all. Because we are now independent, we wanted an avenue to allow more people to see our competitors and all the hard work they have put in and thanks to UK-Muscle and the live stream this can now happen!

In addition, we have a number of great sponsors without whom the live stream and prize money would not be possible so we would like to thank:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking forward to the day I'll be there with my business partner from Carnivore & we'll have a Carnivore BBQ so no need to bring your tupperwares. My great friend & Carnivore athlete James Llewellin will be doing the commentary on the live stream so I'll get to catch up with him too. Mike & Leica have worked so hard to make this show a success & following the farce at a recent show where they were disrespected so badly, this day will show everyone exactly how well respected & loved they are in our sport. Can't wait for the show.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this will be a great show, Tom Blackman is doing this show as well as doing the NABBA West the day after with me.....

if your going get yourself to the carnivore stand i just switched over to buying my meat online from this company and it really is second to none......


----------

